

Company sues ex-employee for his Twitter followers - trusche
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/dec/27/company-sues-ex-employee-twitter

======
FuzzyDunlop
Sooner or later social network accounts and such like will end up being
written into employment contracts. The lawsuit aside, it strikes me as odd
that someone would essentially use one account for both business and personal
purposes. That the line is so blurred because of this conflict of interests
doesn't really help either party.

The employee hasn't done himself any favours by not separating concerns, and
the business hasn't done itself any favours by not (as far as we know) issuing
any usage guidelines or otherwise making clear what can and cannot be done
with an account.

